# Fridge Seal Prices?



## Bribie G (1/11/09)

I've just taken delivery of my new old Kelvinator 420 upside down fridge freezer donated by Gravity Guru and looking forward to cranking out ice cold lagers for the approaching summer :icon_drunk: It's old but sound and I want to replace the seals. 

Anyone have a ball park figure on what the seal guys might charge to reseal a fairly big fridge? The fridge was nix (thanks GG) so I don't mind spending a couple of bucks to save on power long term and get more life out of the fridge motor / compressor.

Has anyone done their own seal job and would that be worth the hassle?


----------



## pdilley (1/11/09)

BribieG said:


> I've just taken delivery of my new old Kelvinator 420 upside down fridge freezer donated by Gravity Guru and looking forward to cranking out ice cold lagers for the approaching summer :icon_drunk: It's old but sound and I want to replace the seals.
> 
> Anyone have a ball park figure on what the seal guys might charge to reseal a fairly big fridge? The fridge was nix (thanks GG) so I don't mind spending a couple of bucks to save on power long term and get more life out of the fridge motor / compressor.
> 
> Has anyone done their own seal job and would that be worth the hassle?



Michael,

From $40 and up if you get the parts and do it yourself.

I have not used them, but http://www.doorseal.com.au/ came up as a company selling seals online.


Its a goer so long as your compressor motor has still got some life in it. :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## spazhead (1/11/09)

I have replace a few seals and it is easy. I used this guy http://www.fridgeseal.com.au/ He lives up the road from me and has been there for many years. You tell him what you own and he makes it up on the spot. The web page has ball park prices on the product page.


----------



## stevem01 (1/11/09)

I have used http://www.doorseal.com.au/, (I thihk they are based in Adelaide?) good service and piss easy to fit yourself, just need a philips head screwdriver, guides on the website


----------



## Bribie G (1/11/09)

Thanks for those references to doorseal.com, they have kits for my exact fridge although it's probably 20 y.o. for $45 for the fridge-only door, which is good because the freezer door seal is fine and I expect if you get a fridge guy out they are going to hassle you to replace the lot.


----------



## mccuaigm (1/11/09)

I did the same, got a cheapo fridge from ebay & put new seals in myself. All delivered to me for about $80 from fridgeseal. It's an easy & cheap way to go


----------



## komodo (1/11/09)

I used fridgeseal and the service was prompt and the quality was great. Easy as to fit. The only trouble I had was where my freezer lid had been broken in the corner made getting the seal to sit right a little more difficult than normal. Other wise - easy as and recommend any one buying a secondhand fridge to concider spending the small amount to get the fridge performing at its best!


----------



## clean brewer (1/11/09)

Bribie,

Pretty sure I got mine from HERE

Great service and a good seal, just fitted it myself when I replaced the door lining to fit kegs in...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------

